# 255/40-17



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Help me out guys! I am wanting to buy some Beyeren 5's with the 40 mm backspacing. Could I squeeze 255/40 17's in the front? My 245's Fuzions on my stock 17's have a good bit of clearance now. I was thinking with the extra 8 mm offset of the Beyern 5's, I could hopefully have 255's all the way around so I can rotate my tires again. 

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

It's been a while soo....bump!


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I honestly don't know crap about wheel and tire spacing. sorry chris!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Whats up Dave! I'm in a much warmer place right now. :seeya:


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think you'll be able to do that. Most already have rubbing problems on factory 245's


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Try getting ahold of tbyrne. Hell they are their rims they would probably know.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

where you at dood? special assignment, or vaca? :cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> where you at dood? special assignment, or vaca? :cheers



I'm at an undisclosed location in the desert. I'll be home in late April. 

BTW, I installed some Kooks LT before I left. WOW!!


----------

